# 250 propane tank build



## jim r king (May 9, 2021)

showing  the progression on my smoker build.
started this project last fall and have enjoyed working on it a bit at a time over the past 7 months. Hoping to finish it up over the next few weekends.
features:
Trailer build with single 1/2” 3x5 steel beam. Cross members are 1/2” 5x5 angle iron all bolted in place with number 8 bolts.
250 gallon Propane tank , date plates mfg date of 1946, 3/8 walls 1/2” ends
Firebox cut from 4x8 3/8” steel plate
All parts and pieces except the hinges and handles (cnc cut) were cut out using a $32 black and decker angle grinder and $25 drill.
I’m on grinder number 8 and on my second harbor freight drill.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 9, 2021)

Looks good, can’t wait to see you put it to use.


----------

